# Unique half blind dovetail



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

I wonder if anyone can tell me if they have any ideas on how to make these half blind dovetails.

First, I wonder if anyone is aware of a jig that will cut them. The angle of the dovetail appears to be low. I am sure it is not a Leigh. I think the joint and box are quite attractive. I think the angles of the incra jig are much steeper then these.

I need to add, that this box is not something I have made. 

Any thoughts?

Steve Bolton


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hard to tell what was used and to see if it is exactly uniform. I don't know what angle that would be. 

Corey


----------



## duckarrowtypes (Aug 28, 2007)

That's a pretty looking box. Where did the picture come from? I especially like the lid and how it is cut into the front of the box.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

I agree on it being a very nice box... I like the lid the way it comes over the front...

My guess is that those dovetails are hand cut... but, I don't know.


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi, my guess is that it was done with a Leigh jig. The leigh has a number of different dove tail bits that can be used, and they have diferent angles.
Woodnut65


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

That's a nice box , it looks like a machine type dovetail..
it can be done with the Incra dovetail jig...for just one of many.

It almost looks likes like a 1/2" bit at a 14 deg...but it's hard to tell in the picture...
=============




S Bolton said:


> I wonder if anyone can tell me if they have any ideas on how to make these half blind dovetails.
> 
> First, I wonder if anyone is aware of a jig that will cut them. The angle of the dovetail appears to be low. I am sure it is not a Leigh. I think the joint and box are quite attractive. I think the angles of the incra jig are much steeper then these.
> 
> ...


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

The box is from a box maker from England. He said he made it on his router table but didn't go into any details. He used to use a Leigh but doesn't anymore.

Are you certain it can be done on a Incra? The dovetail seems like to un steep of an angle for an Incra.

Steve Bolton


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Hi SB
> 
> That's a nice box , it looks like a machine type dovetail..
> it can be done with the Incra dovetail jig...for just one of many.
> ...


Yep, I don't see any Marker lines ie hand cut tell tale...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

http://www.incra.com/video_demos.htm

The angle is setup by the dovetail you choose to used... the Incra jig can do all of them ,it's a great jig...  for the Router Table.. 

see the video demos on the Incra web site...

==============




S Bolton said:


> The box is from a box maker from England. He said he made it on his router table but didn't go into any details. He used to use a Leigh but doesn't anymore.
> 
> Are you certain it can be done on a Incra? The dovetail seems like to un steep of an angle for an Incra.
> 
> Steve Bolton


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Bob3:

Any idea which dovetail bit you would use on the Incra for a half blind like this?

Thanks

sb


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

Here's a set or two at a good price 

INCRA™/JOINTECH Router Bit Set and DOVETAIL Router Bit Set

any of the dovetail bits will work for a blind dovetail joint, the blind dovetail just goes about 1/2 way in the stock the norm.

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/setdove.htm#leigh_jig_anchor

==================


S Bolton said:


> Bob3:
> 
> Any idea which dovetail bit you would use on the Incra for a half blind like this?
> 
> ...


----------



## scrollwolf (Sep 12, 2004)

*Incra Dovetail joints*

Here are examples of the types of joints an Incra can do.

Incra Joints 

scrollwolf


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Scrollwolf:

Those are attractive dovetails. I still think the angle is less steep than the ones you displayed. But I probably don't know a hill of beans.

Thanks

SB


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

The middle joint in the Incra Joint picture looks like it may be very similar to the one in the box. I also like the lid.


----------

